
Lucasfilm Reportedly Wants George Lucas to Return and Oversee Star Wars - mmhsieh
https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/lucasfilm-reportedly-george-lucas-return-oversee-star-wars/
======
fortyseven
Site linked to is a known bullshit factory. This and "Cosmic Book News" should
be avoided like the plague.

~~~
masonic
"I find your lack of faith disturbing." \- Vader

